# IBS and Dr Dahlman Treatment



## Balwant (Jul 24, 2012)

Dear Friends,I was diagnoised with IBS around 2.5 years back.Modern medicine docs did all they could on my body with no much cure.Homeopathic medicine helped me with my symptoms and my stool came to once a day only.It gets flared up when I take dairy ,more fat,Coffee.I want to get rid of IBS completely, as there are so many unknowns involved ,of what I can take and what not.I wanted to ask has any body here tried *Dr Dahlman Treatment.*Its a expensive affair so wanted to get inputs, before I actually go for it.Thanks for your guidance in advance,Balwant


----------

